# Which Ruger?



## Blueridge (Oct 27, 2011)

Red Hawk or SBH Bisley. For hunting which one would you guys with experience choose? Will be scoped and used for deer hunting here in Ga.
thanks   44mag of course.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 27, 2011)

Either.


----------



## Gordief (Oct 27, 2011)

the one thats cheaper... you'll need ammo, & a holster.   

on the bisley, i can show you the poor mans trigger job.


----------



## John I. Shore (Oct 27, 2011)

Red Hawk!  If you're going with a Ruger.

Just my opinion.  Good Luck with whatever you choose.

John I.
Messermacher


----------



## PopPop (Oct 27, 2011)

I much prefer the Redhawk, but others much prefer the Blackhawk. Both are outstanding and you should handle and shoot both. One will fit your hand better and that is important. The Redhawk gives you the option of double action which is mostly useless for deer hunting , but has some utility. Good Luck!


----------



## gstanfield (Oct 27, 2011)

If you're going to scope it I'd get the redhawk, otherwise I prefer the SBH myself. I have several of both and it just depends on what I'm doing as to what I'm taking.


----------



## Blueridge (Oct 27, 2011)

I'll have it scoped most, not all the time. When legal I'll have when bowhunting.  I had a standard Redhawk in the 80's and it shot really well for me. Not sure why I got rid of it.  Wasn't sure if there was an advantage single vs double action.


----------



## sandhillmike (Oct 27, 2011)

6 of one, half a dozen of the other.


----------



## Match10 (Oct 27, 2011)

My choice.... (not a Bisley)


----------



## Blueridge (Oct 27, 2011)

Match10 said:


> My choice.... (not a Bisley)



Mind if I ask why? Difference in grip I guess?


----------



## GASeminole (Oct 28, 2011)

Redhawk. I got one with a Leopold stainless scope, Pachmyer grip on it....dialed in at 50 yds. Shot a beaver scooting across the lake once right in the bean with 240 gr hollowpoint. Looked like someone dropped a brick out of the sky!


----------



## chainshaw (Oct 28, 2011)

I much prefer the grip on the Super Redhawk. I also like the scope rings and lock up on the Redhawk.


----------



## Randy (Oct 28, 2011)

Super Redhawk


----------



## jmoser (Oct 28, 2011)

I have a scoped SRH .44; if I had the option at the time I would have gone with the SBH Hunter.  The Bisley grip is fine and you will rarely if ever need Double Action.

The Single Action is stronger and inherently more accurate since the cylinder does not have to swing out of alignment.

Check out Belt Mtn oversize base pins for an upgrade!

Having said all that either one will do - check around for deals on used in both varieties; they are usually plentiful.

Now I do want a SRH in .454 .  .  .  .


----------



## nickE10mm (Oct 28, 2011)

Match10 said:


> My choice.... (not a Bisley)



Hey Match... nice pic.  Looks a LOT like the hills where I hunt in Missouri... That's about what I see close to my own stand, only I've got a 6" longslide 1911 chambered in 10mm in front of me.

Good luck this year


----------



## Blueridge (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks guys , will let you know how it turns out


----------



## Match10 (Oct 30, 2011)

This is near Kane, Pennsylvania in a spot where my family has been hunting for a hundred years. The grip of the SBH is supposed to rotate in the palm of your hand and then to use the dropping of the muzzle, in conjunction with your thumb, to recock. The Bisley transfers more of the recoil into your wrist.

Pennsylvania does not permit SemiAutos to be used in hunting.


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm blessed to haved a S & W Model 29 and A Ruger Super Blackhawk with Magnaport's Predator Package. I love both, but my Bear backup is the Predator, hands down. It'll handle high pressure loads easily I don't want anywhere near my Model 29.


----------



## Arokcrwlr (Oct 30, 2011)

I recommend the SBH Hunter if you want to scope it.  For heavy recoil, the Bisley grip frame all the way.  There's a reason why most, if not all, of the custom gumsmiths will only do their bigbore (500L & 475L) conversions using a Bisley grip frame.


----------



## chuckdog (Oct 31, 2011)

I love S/A revolvers, (buuuutttt) in my experience with a pile of both, when in my hands the Redhawk is usually a better shooter.

The Super Redhawk is just too big to suit me, especially when chambered in the .44 caliber. I do however love them in the .454 chambering.

As stated above, both are excellent, shoot the one that's most comfortable in your hands.


----------



## trial&error (Oct 31, 2011)

Both work fine.


----------



## Blueridge (Nov 1, 2011)

Should have my SBH Bisley in this week. Have a Leupold 4x to top it with. Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Nov 28, 2011)

If going in the redhawk direction, I'd go with the super red hawk because you can get a better trigger. On the red hawk, one spring does multi functions and while you can get a decent trigger, you can't get a good one.
I prefer a Bisley to all other Rugers.


----------

